# Lumps



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

What are the midnight lumps? Are they the same as the salt lumps and where are they?


----------



## southbound again (Aug 1, 2008)

Out of Venice,La. 20 or so miles off of Southwest Pass.


----------



## SteveH (Oct 3, 2007)

Aka Sacketts Bank


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

THE Midnight LumP (singular) is an underwater salt dome which is part of Sackett Bank. Basically looks like an island in the making. Currents push bait from the surrounding deep waters (around 400 feet) up over on top of the lump, usually disorienting them in some fashion, and this is why predator fish such as yellowfin, blackfin, mako, and plenty of other pelagics, often school heavily here to take advantage of the bait.


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Cartain, from what I can find out we might be better off fishing someplace else. Crowds, fog and debris in the river. etc


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

Lyin Too said:


> Thanks Cartain, from what I can find out we might be better off fishing someplace else. Crowds, fog and debris in the river. etc


 
Yes you would, the midnight lump hasnt been Hot for years. The Eastern lumps are slow this year too. If your going out of Venice the fog and debris is part of fishing unless you take some different passes to get out. 

If you want to go for the first time, I would make sure you have a radar and know how to use it, if not wait till summer, and hire a local captain for the first day. Its money well spent

d-a


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

If you want to go out for the first time be smart and hire a local guide. Too much to learn and too much can go wrong.


----------

